# Zarita



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. It is with a heavy heart, and tears in my eyes that I tell you that I had Zarita euthanized this am at the emergency vet. Last night she started to go downhill, and by bedtime was wheezing audibly. She didn't eat her bedtime treats and seemed uncomfortable--not staying in one place. She went quickly and without any kind of struggle, on my lap. I am almost relieved this 31/2year battle with heart disease is over. She also had such severe arthritis in her shoulder, she kept falling. Never complained, just would lift her little leg around 3-4pm to remind me that her pain meds were due. I'll write more later.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that - having to make that decision is the hardest part of being a pet parent! I always take what solace I can in the fact that I'm there with them in their last moments so they know how much I love them right to the very end, which is what you were able to do for Zarita.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

My heart aches for you, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Natalie Knoxville (Mar 27, 2017)

Susan, I am so sorry. It is unbearably difficult to let our little ones go. They take a piece of our hearts with them.

Natalie


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Sending love and peace.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I am so very sorry Susan


----------



## almaviva (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I just lost my CHF girl and now my CHF boy is progressing, too. I wish you the best. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

Susan I am so sorry for your loss at this time I know how much you loved her and cared for her. I hope your other dogs will be a comfort to you in this time. Keep smiling as she is not in pain anymore.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs and prayers Susan!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it must be such a difficult decision to make.  *hugs*


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Susan, I haven't been on in a few days, and came back to this news! I'm am just so very sorry for your loss!!! My heart is broken for you as I can only imagine how much you miss Zarita. I know that you know that you did absolutely everything that could be done for her throughout a long battle with several health issues, and you gave her wonderful, full life. I hope that brings you comfort as you grieve the loss of sweet Zarita. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I am very gradually adjusting to life without Zarita. Yesterday, I finally put away the syringes that I gave her her medications with. The other dogs surely help--they go about life as usual. I went by the vet yesterday to pay on a bill, and they were all so sorry to hear about her. (I had to go to an ER vet on a Sunday) That she lasted 3.5 years on the medication is really unheard of. Most dogs die within a year at most they said.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

That goes to show you, you gave her the best possible chance of living as 3.5 years is very rare.

None of my business (you don't need to share) but vet places can give you credit?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My vet is wonderful. I explained I lived on $1500 a month, and that leaves me with very little extra. They let me pay off their bills. The ER vet did not include that luxury. They wanted their money up front. Somehow my check cleared the check registry, meaning I hadn't written checks that bounced. I had some money in savings and that covered the check. $180. for euthanasia seemed high to me, and that included a $45 walk in fee.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh okay. That's definitely an awesome vet. I wasn't aware that they sometimes make those exceptions. Have you been going to the same vet for years? (Other than ER vets) 
$180 was for euthanasia? I thought is was way more than that..? I remember once reading a sheet and I was like wow it's much cheaper to not be in the room as the euthanasia is happening (I don't remember the prices) but I remember thinking to myself If I truly didn't have enough funds that be a very tough decision to euthanize without being in the room.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been going to this vet for 16 years now. They are wonderful. Now Emmie my 9 year old girl who has focal epilepsy (see's things that aren't there) and has panic attacks needs a phenobarbital level. $120. I don't have this kind of money. If the vet really thinks it is necessary, then I'll have to pay it off. We'll see.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I never heard of a neuthanization being more if you were with the animal verus not being with them? I would never let an animal I had be put down without me being with them. I used to not be with them years ago, but finally got up the courage when a cat had to be put down. I was so impressed how gently they 'went'. I've been with every dog/cat I've had to be put to sleep since..


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

16 years is a really long time. 

Really? I found the PDF that I originally 
saw and its definitely higher
Euthanasia attended with owner/ individual cremation $265 
Euthanasia not attended with owner/ individual cremation $190 
Now this is the Arizona Humane society vet clinics. But the Arizona Humane Society tends to give the lower end of prices overall
It might just be an Arizona thing, not too sure.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, Our humane society requires you to give the animal to the humane society, and they then put it down. You are not allowed to be with them. I would NEVER do that! After a life time of trusting you, to give them over to a stranger and then be put to sleep, well I just never could do it. I did inquire though, due to financial reasons.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh okay I wasn't aware that Humane Society's varied by state


----------



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

Dear Susan, I have experienced your tender heart in your careful replies to my questions. When I read your post, my heart really breaks for you. Love can hurt.


----------



## EpochNia (Nov 22, 2013)

I've been away awhile but so sorry for your loss, Susan. I know its an adjustment but a very very difficult one. My deepest condolences.

We've had to be travelling and can add to Ari1405 that vets are very, very different where you go. My normal vet would be kind but not helpful nor go out of their way; financially or otherwise and it's the norm where we came from in FL. Even not for profit clinics have their lines. But we left Fl and had an emergency both in NC when we were camping and now a new vet here in NY. The vet in NC actually moved mountains to see an out of state baby and didnt ask finances. Gave us the meds at no charge and took literally hundreds off the price. She did offer financing even before we brought our chi in and everyone there was extremely warm, fussing over the chis the entire time. I was told this vet did this often with the local people there and many others actually donated if they lost pets or had extra with visits for just the situation of others needing care. 

Here in NY, I lucked out when we arrived and met a man locally whom had gone to a local clinic that I actually hadn't found on google for local vets. He spoke of years of assistance from this vet clinic; particularly after his wife died. They knew him well as well as his dog. We started here and they actually offered reduced rates as well as prided personal care-even courtesy house visits to seniors on the way home from work if they had been long term patients. That doesn't happen everywhere but they exist.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't yet taken down the condolence cards that the vets sent. They are still on the door. 5 weeks are gone, and I still think of her every day. I know she is now not in pain with her severe arthritis, and her heart is going strong in Heaven. I hope she is having a blast with my former pups that were waiting for her at the Rainbow Bridge. It does get better. I am really surprised that the other 2 never seemed to be upset by her being gone. I told them she was 'all gone', a term they know, but there was never any behavior that indicated they were 'grieving'.?


----------

